# Problème: Activer l'iPad



## alicia19 (24 Septembre 2014)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je suis ici ce soir car j'ai un très gros soucis. 
J'ai acheté un iPad sur un site chez un particulier, je lui ai expliqué ma situation, étudiante, pas énormément d'argent (voir pas du tout), mais que j'avais besoin d'un iPad pour mes études. Celui-ci a donc accepté de baisser le prix.

Je reçois mon colis hier dans la journée, super contente ! Dans le colis avec l'iPad, il y a une lettre qui me précise que cette personne a oublié le mot de passe de son iPad et que donc, je dois tenter une restauration et qu'après ça, il n'y aura aucun soucis, il sera comme neuf. Ne connaissant pas grand chose, j'ai pris beaucoup de temps à trouver comment faire (bouton Home + power), puis l'iPad redémarre, ouf ! 

L'iPad me demande de choisir la langue, la connexion wifi, puis arrive le moment fatidique:

*" Activer l'iPad , cet iPad est lié à un identifiant Apple (g******@w******.de). Connectez-vous à l'aide de l'identifiant Apple utilisé pour configurer cet iPad.

Identifiant Apple:
Mot de passe"*

J'ai donc tenté de rappeler la personne pour demander de l'aide, celle-ci ne me répond plus.

Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment faire s'il vous plait, je suis totalement perdue.

Cordialement.


----------



## gmaa (24 Septembre 2014)

On peut craindre que cet iPad soit "tombé d'un camion".


----------



## LisaLala (25 Septembre 2014)

gmaa a dit:


> On peut craindre que cet iPad soit "tombé d'un camion".



En effet, je doute que tu puisses te servir de l'iPad sans l'identifiant et le mot de passe qui plus est .de qui doit être un mail allemand à priori.


----------



## alicia19 (25 Septembre 2014)

Oh non ne me dîtes pas que je suis victime d'une arnaque.. Comment je vais faire moi maintenant...


----------



## daffyb (25 Septembre 2014)

porter plainte à la gendarmerie et pleurer tes euros perdus.
Tu avais payé combien et pour quel model d'iPad ?


----------



## alicia19 (25 Septembre 2014)

iPad 2 écran Rétina, je crois bien que c'est le dernier sur le marché.
150 je l'ai payé.


----------



## daffyb (25 Septembre 2014)

un iPad2 Rétina ça n'existe pas et à 150 euros c'est pas assez cher... tu aurais tu nous demander avant...


----------



## alicia19 (25 Septembre 2014)

Avec les "si" on refait le monde j'ai envie de te dire...


----------



## Gwen (25 Septembre 2014)

Le souci n'est pas de savoir si avec des SI on on peut refaire le monde, mais de t'expliquer que ta seule alternative est de porter plainte et de pleurer tes 150&#8364; définitivement perdus.

Déjà, 150&#8364; pour un iPad, quel que soit le modèle, c'est trop peu. Tu aurais dû t'en douter. En plus, tu ne connais pas le modèle. 

Par contre porte bien plainte, car cet iPad peut éventuellement être tracé par son propriétaire et tu pourrais être accusé du vole s&#8217;ils remontent jusqu'a toi. Ce qui est néanmoins peu probable si c'est un iPad allemand. Mais on ne sait jamais, c'est l'Europe après tout.


----------



## alicia19 (25 Septembre 2014)

Mais il n'y a aucun moyen de l'utiliser ? J'ai déjà des problèmes d'argent, si en plus je dois porter plainte, le rendre car inutilisable et que je dois m'en racheter un, c'est juste impossible pour moi.


----------



## gmaa (25 Septembre 2014)

Déjà, porter plainte sera une bonne action.

Positive si j'ose dire!

On apprend toujours de ses erreurs.


----------



## alicia19 (25 Septembre 2014)

Difficile d'être positive là..


----------



## Gwen (25 Septembre 2014)

Non, impossible de l'activer. C'est une des protections contre le vol.

Moi, je porterais plainte et écrirais un message à l'adresse qui apparaît afin de lui demander des infos sur son appareil et en expliquant la situation.


----------



## adixya (25 Septembre 2014)

alicia19 a dit:


> Difficile d'être positive là..




Je comprends ta déception, mais tu dois faire le deuil de l'utilisation de cet iPad, probablement volé.
Tu t'es fait escroquer une fois, ça n'arrivera pas deux fois pourvu que tu aies tiré les leçons de cette expérience...


----------



## alicia19 (26 Septembre 2014)

Je suis dépitée pour le coup...


----------



## gmaa (26 Septembre 2014)

Une idée...

Cet iPad à un N° de série (au dos en bas).
Relève-le et communique-le à Apple.
Qui sait, le propriétaire, le vrai, s'était peut-être identifié ou pris un contrat AppleCare.

De toute façon tu ne peux rien en faire et tu feras peut-être "un heureux".


----------



## alicia19 (26 Septembre 2014)

Le rendre heureux est le dernier de mes soucis là, je préfère encore le garder comme décoration dans se cas... On me dit qu'il est possible de l'utiliser si on le "jailbreak", quelqu'un connait la manipulation ?


----------



## gmaa (26 Septembre 2014)

Loin de moi le désir de t'accabler mais tu es, je crois, en situation de recel!

Petit Larousse : 
Receler : Action de détenir, garder en sa possession des objets qu'on sait avoir été volés par un autre


----------



## alicia19 (26 Septembre 2014)

Rien ne garantie qu'il est volé pour le moment, il est possible aussi que la personne a des soucis avec son téléphone ou bien dans sa vie c'est pourquoi il ne répond pas..


----------



## FalloutXtreme (26 Septembre 2014)

A tout hasard, sais tu quelle version du système iOS est installée ?
Il me semble si je ne dis pas de bêtises qu'il est possible d'outrepasser l'activation obligatoire de l'appareil en le jailbreakant mais là, tout dépend encore de la version iOS dessus ...

Par contre effectivement, il serait bien que tu prennes contact avec son ancien propriétaire (adresse mail en .de) en expliquant la situation.
Et d'expliquer la situation à la police pour t'éviter des ennuis ...


----------



## alicia19 (26 Septembre 2014)

Bonsoir,

Non je ne sais pas quel iOS c'est, mais il est possible de le trouver quelque part ? Ca doit être le dernier je pense ou avant dernier, je pense que la personne devait mettre la version à jours logiquement. Peux-tu me dire comment le jailbreaker stp ?


----------



## adixya (26 Septembre 2014)

Ha ha, ca commence a sentir le coup du "je fais style que je suis une victime" alors que tu essayes juste d'avoir des tuyaux pour utiliser cet iPad de provenance louche.
Mais comme tu n'y arriveras probablement pas, ce n'est pas bien grave. Bonne chance avec ton iPad volé.


----------



## Gwen (27 Septembre 2014)

Ce n'est pas ici que tu obtiendras de l'aide pour déverrouiller ce iPad à premier vu volé. Si une personne essayait de t'aider, je n&#8217;hésiterais pas à la bannir pour complicité. 

À bon entendeur.

Tu es clairement quelqu'un clairement centré sur ta petite personne en ne voulant pas comprendre que celui qui a perdu (ou s'est fait volé) son iPad pourrait être heureux de savoir qui le lui a subtilisé. Du coup, reste avec ton appareil inutilisable en décor chez toi. Un jour qui sait, ce sera peut-être toi qui te feras voler un objet de valeur. 

En attendant, tu as perdu 150*&#8364;.


----------



## fenelon (27 Septembre 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Ha ha, ca commence a sentir le coup du "je fais style que je suis une victime" alors que tu essayes juste d'avoir des tuyaux pour utiliser cet iPad de provenance louche.
> Mais comme tu n'y arriveras probablement pas, ce n'est pas bien grave. Bonne chance avec ton iPad volé.



je pense que cette réponse est la bonne , car depuis le début de cette histoire, on a vraiment l'impression d'être en présence  d'une personne cherchant à utiliser un iPad dérobé !


----------



## alicia19 (27 Septembre 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Ha ha, ca commence a sentir le coup du "je fais style que je suis une victime" alors que tu essayes juste d'avoir des tuyaux pour utiliser cet iPad de provenance louche.
> Mais comme tu n'y arriveras probablement pas, ce n'est pas bien grave. Bonne chance avec ton iPad volé.



C'est bien de juger les gens sans savoir.
Encore une fois, je me répète, oui je veux qu'il fonctionne car j'ai mis le prix dedans, maintenant s'il a été dérobé ou non je ne suis pas censé être au courant, il n'y avait pas écrit: iPad volé dans l'annonce.

Maintenant ce que vous pensez je m'en contrefiche, je demande de l'aide pas une morale, si ça vous plait pas c'est la même, à bon entendeur salut.


----------



## gmaa (27 Septembre 2014)

Pour ton info
http://www.droit24.fr/a/peines-et-sanctions-du-recel


----------



## Gwen (28 Septembre 2014)

Sauf que maintenant tu es au courant que c'est un iPad volé et donc, tu es complice.

Personne ne cherche a te faire la morale, on veut juste te donner la voie à suivre.

De tout de façon, cet iPad, ça peut juste faire un presse papiers de luxe.

Ou alors, si tu veux gagner de l'argent, tu ouvres une chaîne YouTube et détruis l'iPad de manière inhabituelle en filmant bien toutes les étapes. Peut-être que cela fera le buzz et en mettant des pubs ça te rapportera 10 centimes.


----------



## cillab (28 Septembre 2014)

gwen a dit:


> Sauf que maintenant tu es au courant que c'est un iPad volé et donc, tu es complice.
> 
> Personne ne cherche a te faire la morale, on veut juste te donner la voie à suivre.
> 
> ...





 bonjour
j'ais acheter un ihone 3gs  vendu par les petites annonces MACGE  soit disant débloquer que nenni bloquer chez VIRGIN plus de mail de la nana  je l'ais jailbreaker il marche nikel et il est dans un carton du coup jen ais acheter un sur le STORE   plus d'achats comme ca par petites annonces terminé


----------



## fredbret (30 Septembre 2014)

Vous savez les arnaques, ça existe, elle en est peut-être la preuve... Je trouve vos réponses particulièrement désagréables. Je lis les forums d'utilisateurs apple sans y participer et très souvent je constate que la communauté est hautaine et pédante dans ses commentaires... Un peu de diplomatie et de courtoisie ne vous ferait pas de mal...


----------



## alicia19 (3 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Il n'est pas déclaré "volé" j'ai vérifié sur le site et j'ai essayé dappeler la personne avec des numéros différents et il ne répond pas. Je pense simplement que la personne a des soucis c'est pourquoi il ne répond pas.


----------



## padlang (5 Octobre 2014)

Si toi histoire est vraie, le dernier propriétaire de l'IPad c'est celui à qui appartient l'adresse mail qui est sur l'iPad. Donc si j'étais toi j'essaierai de le joindre via cette adresse car lui seul connaît le mot de passe. Et lui seul pourra t'aider à le débloquer


----------



## Gwen (5 Octobre 2014)

AH ah, tu aiderais a débloquer un iPad que l'on t'a volé si on te te contacte ???? Franchement ???


----------



## padlang (5 Octobre 2014)

J'ai commencé mon commentaire par "si ton histoire est vrai". Si il ne le fait pas c'est bien qu'il admet que son iPad est volé.


----------



## Gwen (5 Octobre 2014)

Mais son histoire peut être vrai. Mais son ipad est quand même volé.


----------



## padlang (5 Octobre 2014)

Dans ce cas il fera un heureux.


----------



## Gwen (5 Octobre 2014)

Mais là, on marche sur la tête. Donc pour toi, quelqu'un qui est victime de vol devrait donner son code au premier venu, car cela le rendrait heureux d'avoir un iPad.

Tu imagines la conversation ?

*Personne arnaquée :* _Bonjour monsieur, je suis en possession de votre iPad volé, mais je ne peux l'utiliser, avez-vous le code pour le débloquer afin que je m'en serve puisque de tout de façon, vous vous l'avez sûrement remplacé ?_

*Propriétaire de l'iPad : *_Mais bien sûr, le code est le suivant XXXXX. Et si cela vous intéresse, j'ai également un Mac en état de marche, un iPhone et peux être des objets de valeurs qui vous seront sûrement plus utiles à vous qu&#8217;à moi._


----------



## padlang (6 Octobre 2014)

Ce n'est pas ce que j'imagine.
À défaut d'obtenir le code d'activation il pourrait tout simplement rendre l'iPad, plutôt que de le garder pour faire de la déco.


----------



## Gwen (6 Octobre 2014)

C'est ce qui lui est suggéré depuis le début, rendre 'iPad.


----------



## cillab (6 Octobre 2014)

LisaLala a dit:


> En effet, je doute que tu puisses te servir de l'iPad sans l'identifiant et le mot de passe qui plus est .de qui doit être un mail allemand à priori.





  aprés les  IPHONES  ,les IPAD  vous avez dit bizzare comme c'est bizzare !!!!!!!


----------



## alicia19 (8 Octobre 2014)

Bonsoir,

Comme je l'ai dis précédemment, l'iPad n'était pas déclaré volé et j'ai trouvé une personne sur Montbéliard qui a su me le déverrouiller, il fonctionne bien.

Le sujet peut être fermé, bonne soirée.


----------



## kasimodem (9 Octobre 2014)

Et un ptit iPhone pour aller avec aussi ?


----------



## papa9999 (10 Octobre 2014)

as tu essaye de le brancher en usb sur un pc et lancer itunes pour faire une reinitialisation "comme un nouvel ipad"?
parce que la tu as du faire une restauration simple sans reinitialiser les parametre et contenu.


----------



## adixya (10 Octobre 2014)

kasimodem a dit:


> Et un ptit iPhone pour aller avec aussi ?




Ha ha c'est une bonne affaire lol


----------



## alicia19 (10 Octobre 2014)

papa9999 a dit:


> as tu essaye de le brancher en usb sur un pc et lancer itunes pour faire une reinitialisation "comme un nouvel ipad"?
> parce que la tu as du faire une restauration simple sans reinitialiser les parametre et contenu.



Comme je l'ai dis sur la page précédente, une personne sur Montbéliard a réussi à contourner l'activation de l'iPad, il fonctionne très bien, le sujet peut être fermé.


----------



## gmaa (10 Octobre 2014)

Et bien à bon receleur, salut!


----------



## cillab (10 Octobre 2014)

gmaa a dit:


> Et bien à bon receleur, salut!



 ils en ont un stock en cote d'ivoire faite m'en venir un camion mais DEBLOUÉ de preference  HIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

